# Guest speaker to the May 11th meeting of the HRFA



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Founder and First President of the Hudson River Fisherman's Association Mr. Pete Barrett will be the May 11, 2004, guest speaker. Pete has a very long list of major accomplishments and at the top of the list is Managing Editor of "The Fisherman". You have read his articles for years and this is your opportunity to get some of your questions answered. He will do his fluke presentation, which focuses on how to use some "freshwater" techniques for fluke in shallow water along with some tips on big baits for deep water fluking. He will have some special two-hook bait rigs, fluke "Candies" and teasers. Plus some soft plastic jigs and shad darts and tackle to use to show specifically what he using. All this along with how to work the tides, current and bottom too.

So come to the May 11th meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen's Association. Located at the Ridgefield Park Elks Lodge. Corner of Spruce and Cedar streets. Everyone is welcome to attend. There is a request to donate $2.00 for non members. New members are now being taken. For more info and directions, go to www.HRFANJ.org

Fifty free copies of the NJ Angler will be given out at this meeting on a first come first serve basis. The meeting starts at 745 PM.


----------

